# brake problem



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i have 89 nissan 4x4 z24i when i come to a complete stop on the brakes sometimes it jerks when it becomes to a complete stop and a little pop noise it has new ball joints wheel bearings and just had it alighned i cant remember if it has done it before cause i just got the truck but it seems to be getting worse it also pulls to the right when braking at high speed thanks for any replies


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

caliper might be sticking.. might try using high temp grease on the slide pins


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i looked at it today and the driver caliper is zip tied together lol


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

pittmanjustin said:


> i looked at it today and the driver caliper is zip tied together lol


Well, that's a first.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

WHAT??? How does one zip tie the caliper together...got any pics...I'd like to see that!!!


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

ill post pics when i replace them it still sitting in the driveway


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm wondering what those zip ties are made out of. Nylon, while having a fairly wide temp range, is still not designed for that kind of temp...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I could see doing that if your in the middle of nowhere and trying to limp it home.. but to let someone unknowingly drive it like that! Thats just wrong! I would like to see a pic though...


----------

